# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Prekje...

## Rebele

Majat e gishtave
rreshqasin poshte lendinave 
te kurrizit tim

Si balerina te shpejta
kercejne mbi arenen
e supit tim

Kthehem te ledhatoj dhe une ty
Por pa dashje te gervish

----------


## Rebele

Sikur me grusht tma çaje gjoksin 
Dhe zemren ta rrembeje
Ta rrudhosje, ta hidhje ne toke
Me kepuce ta shkelje
Nuk do isha prekur aq fort
Sa nga fjala tende

----------


## Rebele

Gudulis
Gezofin e lepire nga macja
Perkedhel
Petalet e lagura nga vesa
Prek
Njollen e lene nga puthja

----------


## Shiu

Bukur, Rebele, bukur!!!

vargje aq të brishta dhe aq femërore...

----------


## White_Angel

Rebele pergezimet me te mira dhe me te ngrohta nga une .

te uroj te gjitha te mirat  SUKSESE.


White_Angel

----------


## Dito

Rebele Urime dhe shpresoj te lexoj te tjera. E dyta ishte e bukur  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## KoTeLja_VL

Rebele te pergezoj zemra .
Poezi shume te lezetshme  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Rebele

> Bukur, Rebele, bukur!!!
> 
> vargje aq të brishta dhe aq femërore...


_Puth bulezat ne faqet e tua
Nuk e di a jane lotet,
ujrat e trishtimit 
Apo piklat e shiut 
te rifreskimit_

Falminderit per vleresimin Shiu !


White Angel, gjithashtu flm; urmimet me te mira dhe nga ana ime
_
Krahet e engjellit
perplasen tek mua 
kerkoj te mbahem pas tyre
por ato ikinshpirt i çliruar
me lene veç nje kujtim 
pende te bardhe per te shkruar_ 


Odeon_Relax-- Dajen gjithashtu e falenderoj dhe e pershendes 


_Zhys doren ne pellushin tend
Ahprehje e mendafshte 
kilikosje çlodhëse_

Me vargun e mesiperm pershendes Kotelen  :buzeqeshje:   :buzeqeshje:  

Flm te gjitheve

----------


## Rebele

Dora më valevitet ne dallget e hezitimit

E zgjasedhe pak me larg

Te cik..

Por shpejt tkurrem mbrapsht

Pse nxehtesia jote

Me ngroh kaq pak?

----------


## KoTeLja_VL

oh flm....... varge shume i kendshem  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Rebele

:buzeqeshje:  thjesht i pershtatet nickut tend!

----------


## _BoOtYlIcIoUs_

> Rebele pergezimet me te mira dhe me te ngrohta nga une .
> 
> te uroj te gjitha te mirat  SUKSESE.
> 
> 
> White_Angel


Besoj te njejten gje. Shume te bukura poezite! Suksese!!!  :Lulja3:

----------


## White_Angel

Rebele shume flm per vargjet e tua. Sot jam shume e gezuar kam marre tre poezi kushtuar per mua. 


White_Angel

----------


## Rebele

_BoOtYlIcIoUs_ ,  flm per vleresimin dhe urimin tend  :buzeqeshje:  

White Angel, gezohem qe te paskam shtuar gezimin 
mendova se ca vargje spontane do ishin me kreative se sa falenderime te thata

megjitheate vargjet per engjellin u krijuan fale nickut; se psh per Odeonin s'gjeja dot varg  :i ngrysur:  se duhet te kishin lidhje me nickun dhe te permbanin nocionin e "prekjes", i cili eshte edhe subjekti i temes...

__________________________________

Me preke
Me fjalet-gjilpera 
...me shpove
Te gjoren zemer pse e copetove

Eja tani me prek serisht
Tastieren e shpirtit shtype me embelsi
qe zemra ime te ndreqet 
te behet nje... njesi

----------


## Rebele

Aroma jote me ndjell
Te vij?
Te prek?
Ah jo...kam frike se mos te thyej 
dora eshte e mprehte

Me mire te kundroj nga larg
Me sy te ledhatoj

----------


## Rebele

Nga qindra njerez qe pershkojne korridoret
une perplasem me ty
ndoshta eshte e shkruar 
...fat per ne te dy

Kalimthi... pa vetedije 
me mosperfillje me prek ti
e pastaj humbet ne turme 
ah...thjesht rastesi

----------


## Rebele

Me prek...
oh sa bute
...eksitim
shqetesimet marrin rrugen 
larg ne mergim 
por...ti syte i kthen anash
filize... per t'u çelur ne mosbesim
Me thuaj...
Ndjen ndonje vajze tjeter te njejtin... pulsim?

----------


## Shiu

> _Puth bulezat ne faqet e tua
> Nuk e di a jane lotet,
> ujrat e trishtimit 
> Apo piklat e shiut 
> te rifreskimit…_



janë 
pikla shiu veror
në stinë të gabuar

pikla pezull në ajër
as në qiell
as në tokë...

----------


## Rebele

Më braktise
i lëmoj 
ditet me diell të ngrira 
në fotografi..
zjarr i ftohte

E pastaj i gris
 në mijera copeza fluturake 
vazhdoj ti rrudhosti shqis
deri sa ato të shëmbëllejnë
zemrën time

Le të bien mbi mua
Pikla shiu me kujtime 
Ndonese vone
të më japin
Lageshtine e embel

----------


## Rebele

Rreshqet neper kozmos

fytyra jote e padukshme

Syte e tuftohtesi e ngrohte

Perkedhelje prej rërash pudër

Me kilikosjen e menteve

ne frymarrjen tende

ma rikthe gjumin

Me puthjen qumeshtore

kurorezo mengjesin prites

----------

